# Suggested line counter reel for walleye? (as of 2020)



## zuren (Jul 24, 2017)

I'm in the market for a smaller line counter reel to target walleye in the Great Lakes region, upper Midwest, and into Canada. I'm looking for suggestions on brands and models to look at, including any past models that may be available on the used market. Reels on my list currently:

Diawa AccuDepth ICV Low Profile ("15" model, yellow chassis with digital display)

Daiwa Lexa LC

Okuma Convector Low Profile CV-354DLX
Shimano Tekota A-300
Okuma Coldwater CW-153DLX
I know Abu Garcia has a line counter as well that I have not researched enough yet.

I do have a budget but let's assume money is no object. Unfortunately, from what little research I've done so far, preferred reel brands seems to be a "Chevy vs. Ford vs. Dodge/Ram" type of question. I think the biggest selling points for me will be a good drag and the ability to repair the reel; I hate buying stuff where if one $0.50 part breaks or wears out, the whole thing is junk.

I would be putting this on a medium or medium-heavy, 7 ft. rod. Technique will mostly be trolling, but might do some jigging with the same reel.

Thanks!


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

zuren said:


> I'm in the market for a smaller line counter reel to target walleye in the Great Lakes region, upper Midwest, and into Canada. I'm looking for suggestions on brands and models to look at, including any past models that may be available on the used market. Reels on my list currently:
> 
> Diawa AccuDepth ICV Low Profile ("15" model, yellow chassis with digital display)
> 
> ...


I have the Abus, Shimano Tekotas, some Okumas, and a number of Daiwa Sealines. The Tekotas are very nice, but the Abus are a much, much better value.


----------



## piketroller (Oct 24, 2016)

Go to a store that sells many of these like Bass Pro and see which ones are comfortable. If you palm the reels, it matters which side of the reel the counter is on. Also look at the counter reset buttons and figure out which ones you would be least likely to bump when putting a rod in a rod holder or taking one out.


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

zuren said:


> I think the biggest selling points for me will be a good drag and the ability to repair the reel; I hate buying stuff where if one $0.50 part breaks or wears out, the whole thing is junk.


The Abu is the reel you want in this regard. The Ambassadeur LC reels are essentially C3s with a line counter module and have a bushing worm gear instead of the bearing supported worm. Other than that, the internals are identical. Replacement parts are very easy to get, even many years after production.


----------



## zuren (Jul 24, 2017)

tincanary said:


> The Abu is the reel you want in this regard. The Ambassadeur LC reels are essentially C3s with a line counter module and have a bushing worm gear instead of the bearing supported worm. Other than that, the internals are identical. Replacement parts are very easy to get, even many years after production.


Thanks! I looked at the ABU website:

https://www.abugarcia.com/abugarcia-reels-baitcast-reels-round/ambassadeur-line-counter/1285317.html

I was hoping for left-hand retrieve. Looks like they don't offer a left-hand retrieve model?


My dad fishes a lot and was commenting on the "Quick Drop" mechanism on the Okuma Convector Low Profile...that it would be handy to have:

https://www.okumafishing.com/en/pro.../Convector+Low+Profile+Line+Counter+Reel.html

Video description: 




Is this truly a handy feature, or just more mechanical complication that will break? My dad's use-case was if/when you are holding the rod for trolling and you feel a light bite, it you are in that "quick drop" mode you can allow the reel to free spool and let the walleye take the worm for a moment or 2 before setting the hook.


----------



## Cat Power (Jan 6, 2013)

Low profile okuma cold waters


----------



## Grinnell (Nov 20, 2019)

Okuma convector 20DLX. Fits a half core with 300 yards 15 power pro backing. Solid for the price. Those low profile cold waters are cool but pricey


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

Shakespeare ATS. Good reel for the money.


----------



## Jimbo 09 (Jan 28, 2013)

Diawa accudepth 27lc’s with the double paddle handles


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

zuren said:


> Thanks! I looked at the ABU website:
> 
> https://www.abugarcia.com/abugarcia-reels-baitcast-reels-round/ambassadeur-line-counter/1285317.html
> 
> ...


Too much nonsense. I will often put the reel in free spool and put my thumb on the spool. Lift thumb, quick drop back. put thumb back on spool, set hook. one handed simplicity.


----------



## zuren (Jul 24, 2017)

ESOX said:


> I have the Abus, Shimano Tekotas, some Okumas, and a number of Daiwa Sealines. The Tekotas are very nice, but the Abus are a much, much better value.


How do you like your Tekotas? Are they made in Japan or elsewhere? The more I ponder a line counter reel, the more I wonder if the Abu 5500LC or the Lexa LC 100 is the right choice.

I'm luke warm about a right-hand retrieve (5500LC). I'm also feeling the 5500LC may be a little large for my intended use. I do like it is made in Sweden.

The Lexa LC 100 seems nice, but fear it may be on the small side. Would it be fair to say that a 300 size reel (Lexa LC 300 or Tekota A-300) is still reasonably compact to put on a lighter rod, or could stand up to larger fish on heavier gear? I'm not looking to buy 3-4 reels; I would like to buy 1 that is pretty flexible for most any freshwater fishing I would do.

Thanks!


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

zuren said:


> How do you like your Tekotas? Are they made in Japan or elsewhere? The more I ponder a line counter reel, the more I wonder if the Abu 5500LC or the Lexa LC 100 is the right choice.
> 
> I'm luke warm about a right-hand retrieve (5500LC). I'm also feeling the 5500LC may be a little large for my intended use. I do like it is made in Sweden.
> 
> ...


Any one of those would work well in a trolling-only scenario. They are all well made reels that will give you years of reliable service. If weight savings is your thing, go with the Lexa 100. It's a feather compared to the other two. That said, the Lexa 300 is a hefty guy, weighing the same as the Tekota (12oz). If you want longevity, the Abu beats them both out as they are good for carrying parts over to successive models which means you will be able to get what you need should a part need to be replaced. The Ambassadeur is also the lightest of the bunch at 11oz, it's just more difficult to palm due to the high reel seat. It was carried over from a time when rods had recessed reel seats. The Tekota is the fastest of the bunch, bringing in 10 more inches of line per turn of the handle. The downside to that is you lose torque with higher speed gears which can prove tiresome for a day of fishing. Lexa and Tekota will be easier to palm due to the lower reel seat and the Abu may feel bulky if you have smaller hands. There's compromises with each one, it's up to you to decide which of them you're willing to live with.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

There is no need to spend Tekota money for walleye, and I'm not convinced it's a better reel than the Abu or Sealine, it's just heavier. My Abus have done just fine with Kings, lakers and muskie. Walleye are like


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I have a pair of Lexas, not LC's. Great reels. Cast like a rocket, but no need to pay for a rocket when you really need an SUV.


----------



## Matt V (Dec 8, 2004)

I had a mix of walleye line counter reels, Cabela's, Diawa Accudepths, Diawa SG's, Okuma Convectors, Okuma Magda's and Okuma Cold water. I sold all of them and switched over to Okuma Coldwater's. The Diawa SG's would be a close second, but I really like the handle's on the Coldwater's better.


----------



## onefast450 (Dec 7, 2020)

zuren said:


> I'm in the market for a smaller line counter reel to target walleye in the Great Lakes region, upper Midwest, and into Canada. I'm looking for suggestions on brands and models to look at, including any past models that may be available on the used market. Reels on my list currently:
> 
> Diawa AccuDepth ICV Low Profile ("15" model, yellow chassis with digital display)
> 
> ...


----------



## onefast450 (Dec 7, 2020)

onefast450 said:


> View attachment 615179
> View attachment 615181
> View attachment 615183
> View attachment 615185
> ...


Don't know if these will help you or not but they are left hand okuma coldwater left hand reel setup up on uglystik big water rods. all are like new used twice I bought on accident not paying attention to left hand orientation. I am in Charlotte Mi and would meet you half way if you are interested in them, I have two. $140 for the reels or $180 or for the rod/reel combo. That is what I paid so you would be getting an awesome deal especially if I am willing to meet up with you, let me know. [email protected]


----------



## stevelavoie72 (Mar 4, 2020)

I guess it all came down to your planned usage, preference and budget.

Don't get me wrong, Tekota's were top notch (I have a pair of 15yrs old 600LC's for muskies that I wouldn't trade for anything), but totally overkill if you do walleyes only.

Maybe it's OCD, but I like a balanced outfit (even if it sit mostly in the rod holder!). I you plan a dual purpose salmon/walleye usage, fish large open areas with boards and use longer/softer 8'-9' rods, then the Coldwater is the known best value, with Convectors, Sealines and Accudepths also being good, and the smaller Tekotas being the Cadillacs...

Having walleyes-only dedicated kits that I use for precision trolling on inland lakes, reservoirs and large rivers by flatlining cranks, I use shorter/stiffer rods (7' medium-power Lightning Rods, best value out there, and can tell a fouled crank right away!) and the Daiwa Lexa 100's were a perfect fit. They can hold 500ft. of 20# braid (which is more than enough), were precision engineering gems with *EXTRA* smooth drag and mechanism, and were the perfect size/weight @8.5oz. for these rods.


----------



## zuren (Jul 24, 2017)

Thank you all for all of the posts and feedback. I put a Lexa 100 on my Christmas list, so we will see what Santa brings me. Have a good holiday everyone!


----------



## zuren (Jul 24, 2017)

Gift from my parents! Now I need to decide on a rod. I'm able to build my own rods (was thinking a 7', med. power, moderate action, cork handle, and spiral wrapping the guides), but that rarely saves money!  A Berkeley Lightning Rod at $40 is attractive.


----------

